# ماهو افضل ترجم وتعريف لمصطلح Toolbox Talk ؟



## يا الغالي (1 أغسطس 2013)

- ماهو اوضح ترجمة عربية لعبارة Toolbox talk؟
البعض ترجمها بـ : 
تعليمات السلامة قبل بدء العمل 
نقاشات عن العمل 
نقاشات عن الوقاية من مخاطر العمل 
إجراءات دورية للسلامة المهنية لعمل ما 
التثقيف الوقائي الدوري

- ماهو احسن تعريف Toolbox talk


----------



## رمزة الزبير (1 أغسطس 2013)

Toolbox talkنقاشات عن العمل
Safety Toolbox talk تعني تعليمات السلامة قبل بدء العمل أو *التلقين الخاص بتعليمات السلامة*


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 أغسطس 2013)

تحياتي
أؤيد ما ذكرته الأخت رمزة


----------



## Ahmed Amer5 (10 سبتمبر 2013)

مناقشة ما قبل العمل
تتم عن طريق قائد العمل فى مكان العمل حيث يتأكد من ان كل عامل يفهم دوره جيدا حيث يتم توزيع الأدوار والتأكد من ان كل وسائل الحماية من المخاطر موجودة ومفهومة من جميع العاملين


----------



## ذياب العوسق (23 مارس 2015)

احسنتم


----------

